# My Fathers mystery



## Mary Paterson (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi List.. I am trying to find how my father got from Scotland to Singapore in around 1928,, I have searched all the passenger lists that I can find but no luck..I was wandering if he might have worked his way or was a member of the crew on a ship.. He did say that he had been to China but he said very little about it..He married in Singapore in 1931 and our family were all born out in Malaya or Singapore. 
How would I go about searching ships crew or worked passages to the East on the net..does anyone know of any sites that allow me to do this. The Singapore Archives do not have any records before that date,,so no luck there..

I have had a lovely lot of help from this site before so hope I am as lucky this time..

Many thanks
Mary


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Others know more about these type of archives than me, but I would think you would have an enormous task ahead of you without more to go on beyond your father's name. If you had a shipping company or name that would help but basically he could have been on one of hundreds if not thousands of ships over a period of several years. 

I hope that someone else can find something more positive to help you.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

The Mercantile Marine site - http://www.mercantilemarine.org/ is worth trying. There are knowledgeable people there. The more detail you can give them the better. DOB, POB etc. I gather you have no do***ents indicating ships or seamen's Dis A numbers. The site may be able to point you to certain sections in the National Archives which they may consider worth searching. TNA charge a small search fee. Good Luck.


----------



## Mary Paterson (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you both for your replies to my mystery..I will have a look at the site you mentioned and hope ... you are still a great mob..


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I guess you have looked at these passenger lists, taken from the British Archive Ref BT27. Some lists have been lost or destroyed.
http://www.findmypast.com/passengerListPersonSearchStart.action?redef=0

If he did travel as a British Merchant Seaman the there may be a record of him in the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=128#2
Your best bet is to contact Southampton City Archives directly. The records at TNA are far from complete.

Both these links are very, Loooooooooooong shots as all you have is his name.
Let us know how you get on.


Roger


----------

